# Edward Bess



## soco210 (Jul 20, 2011)

Storm Eye Shadow


----------



## musicalhouses (Aug 4, 2011)

Edward Bess Storm Eyeshadow. This has very light pigmentation.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 20, 2012)

Summer in Capri


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 23, 2012)

Quad Royale South of France

















  	Quad Royale Summer In Capri


----------



## katred (Jan 27, 2012)

Quad Royale South of France









  	Full review and more swatches on my blog (link in signature).


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 12, 2012)

Luminous Bronzer Daydream


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 25, 2012)

Compact Rouge For Lips and Cheeks in “Island Rose”: more photos & review on my blog (link in signature).


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2016)

Does anyone have Edward Bess eyeshadow quads to swatch?


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 28, 2017)

Resurrecting this thread to say that I tried the All Over Seduction highlighter in Sunlight and also in Afterglow - they’re very good. They’re not “on trend” with metallic/strobing/see-me-from-space highlighters, but they’re gorgeous and natural.


----------

